# The Thermometer Says



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

103f Wake me up when the clock says October.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

103, here.

I am really concerned as to what the weather will be like in August!


----------



## Huntinfamily (Aug 14, 2010)

101 here


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

No rain gauge or thermometer where I live these days. Officially it was 87 here today; I wasn't out in it at all.


----------



## SusanNC (Apr 15, 2012)

99 here.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2012)

Nearly 6:00 PM. still 102.7 on the front porch. In the shade. A nice day. Web says 101 down the road at the weather station.

I did just call everybody I know, like 1 person, and see if they wanted to come over and sit on the front porch. Nobody does. So, I'll go on and turn the AC on and drink a few beers. Life is really hard sometimes. Thats why they invented beer.
ETA: Incidentally, I set my AC on 81 when I use it. I turned it off before I went to bed last night, it was 81 in the house. After the whole day(I don't know the high, it was forecast 109 though) I go in the hall to the thermostat to turn it back on. It is only 90, with the AC being off for 18 hours. and the outside temp somewhere between 102.7(now) and the forecast 109.

I was born, and raised near a small town named Inman SC. it used to get hot for real. Of course, that was before there was AC.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Not too bad here. The weather has been nice. But, weird stuff happens around me, so, I guess the night/morning of July 4th we are in for an isolated ice age storm! LOL! They messed up bad, it's even in the 10 day forcast! lol


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Lets try this one more time.



Temperature | Dew Points | Wind Speeds | Humidity | Pressure | Heat Index | Wind Chill


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

it was 40 outside around 3pm. 27 now. i went out long enough to put up my canada flag then i cleaned the house and carpets until about an hour ago when i watered my garden. nice and cool in the lower level. ~Georgia.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

98 degrees in this part of the deep south at 4 pm, now its down to 95 at 5:38 pm, forecast low tonight at 73 degrees. Not that bad.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Still about 90* but a little bit of a breeze.

Georgia what day is Canada Day? I know it's early in the first week of July.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

I had one of them talking thermometers too... It was August of last year (and so's you know I had told it several times if you say it's over a hundred just one more time) and sure enough it did it, so I shot it... Now all the others don't make a sound...


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Delightful 64 degrees "Above" here.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2012)

NewGround said:


> I had one of them talking thermometers too... It was August of last year (and so's you know I had told it several times if you say it's over a hundred just one more time) and sure enough it did it, so I shot it... Now all the others don't make a sound...


Dude, dude, dude......
You need some hootch, on the porch. Come on around, I'll help you with those talking objects. I'm at Yanceyville, within 12,500 miles of everywhere, The center of culture and intellect of the whole universe. You know about it.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Two more months of 100+, grrrr. Maybe some rain by November.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm with you, Vicker - wake me when it's October - or November!


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2012)

I'd rather be standing in the sun at 110 degrees than laying under the ground at 65. Y'all need to get on with living!!!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Dang, that 65 sure sounds good.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Canada Day is tomorrow Leslie. not sure when the fireworks are. should be tomorrow night but because it's sunday no one seems to know for sure. some of the festivities are going on tonight. i can here it and a steady stream of people have been passing by since about 8. ~Georgia.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

According to my daughter's truck thermometer on Thursday..it was 111 as we were speeding down the interstate with all the windows down, headed to Nashville. I never wanna do that again

This is what Katie looked like, sitting in the middle back of the Jimmy, with the 4/80 air Thursday afternoon


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

mohawk


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

It is over 100 each day here. I can barely breathe in this air. Miss my ocean air.


----------



## Fair Light (Oct 13, 2010)

rkintn said:


> According to my daughter's truck thermometer on Thursday..it was 111 as we were speeding down the interstate with all the windows down, headed to Nashville. I never wanna do that again
> 
> This is what Katie looked like, sitting in the middle back of the Jimmy, with the 4/80 air Thursday afternoon


Cute pic....lol


----------



## Fair Light (Oct 13, 2010)

O.K.....so if we had June temps in May...May temps in April...now August temps end of June...does that mean we will have October temps in August???and December temps in October???? LOL...or will it just be scorching hot in triple digits til January....


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I hear, CB, that it is cooler in the cellar.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

vicker said:


> I hear, CB, that it is cooler in the cellar.


Could be...but he seemed happy to finish his cereal and leave.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Yeah, but he's probably getting hungry again about now. Doing chores will do that to you.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

vicker said:


> Yeah, but he's probably getting hungry again about now. Doing chores will do that to you.


So he's back in the cellar? I'd demand more than cereal my 2nd time around especially if I've been doing chores. Cue or surf and turf...


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I got dehydrated down here. i was sick for two days.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

all fowler feeds me is cocoa puffs. I tried to protest the puffs so that is why she put me in the root cellar.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Down here we call that positive reinforcement.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Does she own stock in General Mills? A lot of stock in GM? Excessive heat and only cocoa puffs with no fun--go on strike now! Can you find some stuff with which to make a sign? Sheepskin would work in a pinch if you have a sharpie. Find 1 even if you have to crawl 10 miles to a store. Picket her NOW!


----------



## defenestrate (Aug 23, 2005)

108 yesterday, I think 106 today, they upped the forecast from 97 to 104 for tomorrow. Bah.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I was on the ocean today in New London. Still pretty hot.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I think the devil is from there (CT). Ever see him around?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Ok, he ain't "from" there. He's from Boston, but they banned him.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Went to dinner in Atlanta last night with friends. The temp gauge in the car measured 97 as I left the drive and stayed there for several miles. Then it starting going up. In Villa Rica, the car gauge read 103. In Douglasville it was 105. In Atlanta once I jumped on 75N, it went to 109. Don't think I've ever seen it that hot anywhere else I've travelled.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2012)

What if it just keeps getting hotter? I was reading about electricity out in the DC area, due to the severe windstorms, which are no doubt connected to the blazing heat. There are over 700 thousand people without electricity. No AC, No shower. No cold beer!! Nor hot coffee. What if 105-110 temperatures becomes commonplace? I'm thinking that somewhere around 120-125, it's going to be life threatening to most people.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

If it goes to 120, I'm cutting the AC off in the house and heading to the root cellar.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

91. Anyone been to Toronto?


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Ours says 103, the one the officials use says 102 and feels like 106. I think it is somewhere between Hades and the Inner circle..


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

This is the first time that I have ever seen a fan sweat.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Raven12 said:


> 91. Anyone been to Toronto?


?????


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Well we had some thunderstorms roll through and it brought it down to 88*. Guess that's better than 95*?

I'm hearing cicadas already. Usually don't hear those things until late July


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

That is my new thing, Ramblin. I can't deal with these temps. I seriously could not survive one more summer. I moved up North because of the hot Southern weather! Therefore, I am migrating to Canada. I have only been to Niagara Falls so I am a little limited in my knowledge of the country. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Raven12 said:


> That is my new thing, Ramblin. I can't deal with these temps. I seriously could not survive one more summer. I moved up North because of the hot Southern weather! Therefore, I am migrating to Canada. I have only been to Niagara Falls so I am a little limited in my knowledge of the country. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


I rode a colt I named Niagra Falls..., couldn't seem to keep his feet under him! A lot of pen raised horses can be that way. Just have a hard time getting adjusted to being outside, moving, and packing extra weight.The third time, he had his name!


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

You deal with these temperatures because you have too! We've hit 112, which isn't nice, but of course it's a dry heat. You better wear some gloves when you grab a piece of iron, though!


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

I didn't look at the thermometer today, but it was hot for sure. I worked out there most of the day, except when I came in for some water. I think if you go about it dreading how hot you think its gonna be, and defending against that, without doing what you can, and not staying as used to it as you can (safely) be, then you're missing something that you need. The weather ain't gonna quit being adverse, and I know sometimes I don't appear to be very dignified working in the heat, because it is rough. But I know I need it...I can't be caught not being able to do something that needs doing because its hot weather. I'd rather be sweating like blue blazes and taking the breaks I need than hiding from it. I ain't skeered.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Raven12 said:


> 91. Anyone been to Toronto?





Raven12 said:


> That is my new thing, Ramblin. I can't deal with these temps. I seriously could not survive one more summer. I moved up North because of the hot Southern weather! Therefore, I am migrating to Canada. I have only been to Niagara Falls so I am a little limited in my knowledge of the country. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


You wouldn't want to move to Toronto, it can get killer heatwaves and humidity in the summers. 

If you're serious that you can't tolerate the long periods of heat in the south and east why not move to one of the northwest states so you're closer to the Pacific? It's cooler in the summers and warmer in the winters. It's wetter too, but that's not a bad trade off for staying alive. 

.


----------



## Vera (Aug 22, 2003)

90Â° in northern Minnesota today. Mild compared to where most of you are, but I still nearly fell off the mower after a half hour in the heat.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

naturelover said:


> You wouldn't want to move to Toronto, it can get killer heatwaves and humidity in the summers.
> 
> If you're serious that you can't tolerate the long periods of heat in the south and east why not move to one of the northwest states so you're closer to the Pacific? It's cooler in the summers and warmer in the winters. It's wetter too, but that's not a bad trade off for staying alive.
> 
> .



If I was going to move to that area, then it would be to Vancouver. All of my friends rave about the city. I would rather stick with Ontario since I am only about 4 hours away.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

2:30 AM I just went out to but wood on the fire, I should have worn a jacket, 51* above and daylight.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Sourdough, you mean 3:30, don't you? It's 3:30 here in Vancouver. And 57 degrees. I have the windows all open.

.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Mine says 83* ... that's pretty dadgum cool for High Noon in West Texas.

:donut:


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Raven12 said:


> That is my new thing, Ramblin. I can't deal with these temps. I seriously could not survive one more summer. I moved up North because of the hot Southern weather! Therefore, I am migrating to Canada. I have only been to Niagara Falls so I am a little limited in my knowledge of the country. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


A lot depends on what you like I guess, and Canada is so huge, it's got a little bit of everything...except a lot of places with 100 degree temps. There are some good values in the Maritimes, which pretty much mimics the weather in Maine. Folks seem to grow gardens there, but the growing season is short. Love the Canadian Rockies, but it can get warm on the plains leading up to the front range. Vancouver and British Columbia are special, but very pricey. It can be cloudy/misty a lot there. Never been to Toronto or Quebec (city or province) or Ottawa, but they are on my bucket list along with the territories too.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Vera said:


> 90Â° in northern Minnesota today. Mild compared to where most of you are, but I still nearly fell off the mower after a half hour in the heat.


And how many Minnesotans are converging on their local Wally World looking for window AC units?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

<squinting at thermostat...> Looks to be about 68F here right now. We had a high of 74. Went bike riding today and that was lots of fun. It rained yesterday.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Raven12 said:


> If I was going to move to that area, then it would be to Vancouver. All of my friends rave about the city. I would rather stick with Ontario since I am only about 4 hours away.


I honestly can't tell if you're serious or just joking around about moving to Canada. :shrug: Maybe I'm wrong but I kind of get the feeling you're just joking.

If you're serious though then the very first thing you'd need to do before considering what province to settle in is to find out if you would qualify to immigrate to Canada and if you have enough money. Take the self-assessment test, learn about who can apply and how to apply and do some reading on the site.

Immigrating to Canada

Immigrating to Canada: Skilled workers and professionals 


*Learn about:*

Who can apply
How to apply
After applying
Arriving
Frequently asked questions
.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

naturelover said:


> I honestly can't tell if you're serious or just joking around about moving to Canada. :shrug: Maybe I'm wrong but I kind of get the feeling you're just joking.
> 
> If you're serious though then the very first thing you'd need to do before considering what province to settle in is to find out if you would qualify to immigrate to Canada and if you have enough money. Take the self-assessment test, learn about who can apply and how to apply and do some reading on the site.


If you're covered on health insurance outside the Canadian/provincial system and live close enough to the border, you don't have to immigrate . You can return "home" to the US for family visits a couple times a year. That way, you're just a long term visitor. Before the smart chips were added to the passports, nobody probably would have known/cared if you hadn't done the required trips back across the border.

Some provinces restrict foreign ownership of property, but New Brunswick for one doesn't. Buying and closing on property there was just as easy (and very similar) to buying property in the states. Well, except for the fact that the French Canadian attorney and English Canadian real estate agent didn't fancy each other. Just down the road, the first citizens could care less.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

naturelover said:


> I honestly can't tell if you're serious or just joking around about moving to Canada. :shrug: Maybe I'm wrong but I kind of get the feeling you're just joking.
> 
> If you're serious though then the very first thing you'd need to do before considering what province to settle in is to find out if you would qualify to immigrate to Canada and if you have enough money. Take the self-assessment test, learn about who can apply and how to apply and do some reading on the site.
> 
> ...



I am serious. One more summer of this and I will be moving. I can't deal with weeks of temps in the 90s. Another place I am considering on the border of Canada is Buffalo, where I have lived before. Thanks for the links.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Raven, there are spikes in temp every few years or so, you just have to deal with it until it passes. buy a fan or an ac, buy one of those 2 ft high blow up kiddie pools from Family Dollar for $50 and lay in pool drinking iced drinks. Some parts of canada have a lot of skeets and flies in the summer, that could be worse then a heat wave.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

vicker said:


> 103f Wake me up when the clock says October.


70 deg. today for the parade, rarely gets above 90 deg., usually not too humid, but all people say about Maine is that the winters are long & cold.
I say just right !


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Ramblin Wreck said:


> If you're covered on health insurance outside the Canadian/provincial system and live close enough to the border, you don't have to immigrate . *You can return "home" to the US for family visits a couple times a year. That way, you're just a long term visitor.* Before the smart chips were added to the passports, nobody probably would have known/cared if you hadn't done the required trips back across the border.


I went through all of this for 3 years with HBB when he was waiting to get approval on his application. There is no such thing as a long term visitor in Canada - there is a maximum of 6 months visiting without a work permit allowed in Canada and you have to get permission to visit for 6 months. You have to return home to America once every six months. You then have to stay in America for 6 months before you can return back to Canada for another 6 months (with permission - and they won't give permission if they suspect you're earning an income during your 6 months visits). If you're a working person and don't have a visitor's work visa then you cannot work or earn an income from Canada during your 6 month visit in Canada, you can only work and earn an income during your 6 months in America. If a person doesn't have to work and can show proof that they already have a reliable steady American income that's there without their presence in America then it's not a problem. But the visitor still has to split their time of 6 months in one country and 6 months in the other country and they have to get approval for 6 months every single time.

.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Raven12 said:


> I am serious. One more summer of this and I will be moving. I can't deal with weeks of temps in the 90s. Another place I am considering on the border of Canada is Buffalo, where I have lived before. Thanks for the links.


If you're serious then you really need to take action as soon as possible to beat the rush because there is a waiting period before application is approved. Waiting period can sometimes be up to 3 or 4 years before you get a final yea or nay. I say beat the rush because the rush has already started and it's going to increase.

These climate conditions that you're finding so onerous are not just some weird anomoly that might or might not go away - they are NOT going to go away, they are going to continue to get increasingly worse with each coming year because it IS climate change, and it's not only effecting America, it's effecting Canada too, as well as the rest of the world.

If you're serious about escaping from the southern heat and going to Canada I would still suggest that you make a move to a cooler state to survive in while you wait for your application to be approved. That is if you qualify for approval. If you don't qualify then there's no point in applying, so you would still be ahead of the game by making a move now to a cooler state.

.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Suggest you look at the map again (the map is hotlinked and updates at regular intervals). What you see there now - that is the way of the future from now on, increasingly hotter in summers and more precipitation in winters with the passage of time. It isn't going to go away. So choose your new location wisely with forethought.



naturelover said:


> Temperature | Dew Points | Wind Speeds | Humidity | Pressure | Heat Index | Wind Chill


.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

naturelover said:


> I went through all of this for 3 years with HBB when he was waiting to get approval on his application. There is no such thing as a long term visitor in Canada - there is a maximum of 6 months visiting without a work permit allowed in Canada and you have to get permission to visit for 6 months. You have to return home to America once every six months. You then have to stay in America for 6 months before you can return back to Canada for another 6 months (with permission - and they won't give permission if they suspect you're earning an income during your 6 months visits). If you're a working person and don't have a visitor's work visa then you cannot work or earn an income from Canada during your 6 month visit in Canada, you can only work and earn an income during your 6 months in America. If a person doesn't have to work and can show proof that they already have a reliable steady American income that's there without their presence in America then it's not a problem. But the visitor still has to split their time of 6 months in one country and 6 months in the other country and they have to get approval for 6 months every single time.
> 
> .


Didn't think about the "work thing", but yeah, if you have to get a job, that would require a green card or something like it. But I've never been asked entering/leaving New Brunswick/Maine how long I was staying. Entering I just tell them where the farm is located and head on in. Returning to the US is a pill lately, but still just show my passport and prepare to be searched.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

So what is the appeal of moving to Canada again? Just move to a nearby US state, don't need an approval to do that, yet...


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

No matter the heat, these dudes are chill.


----------

